# Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!*



http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/dat ... 299_033009

Claim Number: 299_033009 
Description: Black and tan German Shepherd 
Sex: M 
Location: 3000 N PICKWICK AVE 
SPRINGFIELD 
Picked Up: 03/30/2009 09:35 AM 
Held Until: 04/04/2009 09:35 AM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 


Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 

Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592)


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!*

Oh, the poor little guy. He's so cute. He only has until tomorrow morning! Gosh, that isn't much time at all considering he wasn't picked up that long ago.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!*















Only avail for 20 more min according to his info...anyone interested in him??? Please call

Claim Number: 299_033009 
Description: Black and tan German Shepherd 
Sex: M 
Location: 3000 N PICKWICK AVE 
SPRINGFIELD 
Picked Up: 03/30/2009 09:35 AM 
*Held Until: 04/04/2009 09:35 AM *
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 

To claim this dog, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.

Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 


> 
Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!*

He is so scared!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!*

listing removed


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!*


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Springfield.MO: XXURGENT M Held till 4/4!*

Anyone have any news about this boy?


----------

